# ssh X forwarding extremely slow [SOLVED]

## Slavo

i have very strange problem with ssh X forwarding,

2 weeks ago i used to forward X without any problem.

After some upgrade it got bad.

Now when i start for exmaple gaim - after say 1 minute of activity it becomes unbearably slow.

I tried to downgrade openssh, disabled compression in ssh config - didnt help.

here my ssh_config

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Host *
> 
> #   ForwardAgent no
> ...

 

and sshd_config

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # The strategy used for options in the default sshd_config shipped with
> 
> # OpenSSH is to specify options with their default value where
> ...

 

Please help , i need X forward badly

also to add my connection is very fast and Cpu's are 2.4GhzLast edited by Slavo on Wed May 03, 2006 5:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dizzutch

I'd say, run an ethereal trace while doing the X forwarding, and see what's going on.

----------

## Slavo

sorry for stupid question - how to do it?

----------

## Slavo

no help?

----------

## Dizzutch

what is he throughput to the machine your forwarding from? do the ping values look normal? what's the highest speed you get when transferring a large file to it?

----------

## Kaste

 *Slavo wrote:*   

> sorry for stupid question - how to do it?

 

emerge ethereal 

fire it up

set up your capture options to listen on port 22, where to put the log file and run a capture

----------

## Slavo

its definitely not that, i have very fast internet, 

1 side has more than 1Mbyte/s other has more than 10Mbyte/s  :Smile: 

before it worked now it is broken.

i suspect it is something in config files or X

----------

## Slavo

i solved it by

using :

ssh -X -Y -C user@address

----------

## snizfast

X11 forwarding over ssh can be slow, especially if you are compressing ssh traffic.  If you are doing this over the internet then start brewing some coffie, it will take a while.  If you want X11 over a WAN/Internet then look at freenx http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_FreeNX_Server.  To be honest I think freenx will speed it up even if you have a full 100mbit LAN.  Regular X11 over the network is just slow.  It was never optimized for the network.

----------

